# 2 kittens meeting



## Nando (Jun 28, 2010)

hi have a male tabby (nando) who is 7 months old this month and we thought wed get a friend for him so monday we got ourselves a tortoise shell kitten whosabout 9-11 weeks old (lilly) at first he was hostile as expected hissing and growling and she didnt respond and then we moved on to them both growling at eachother and now it seems that nando is being the more curious and maybe playful one because since well monday night after the first half hour/hour. Hes been following her round everywhere and trying to have a sniff, a little tap or swipe even sometimes a pounce and shes doing all the hissing and growling and occasionally striking back which on some occasions the litle one frightens the big one im not expecting them to bond or get on straight away but if theres any advice out there for someone whos newer to all this then id be eternally in your debt


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Nando said:


> hi have a male tabby (nando) who is 7 months old this month and we thought wed get a friend for him so monday we got ourselves a tortoise shell kitten whosabout 9-11 weeks old (lilly) at first he was hostile as expected hissing and growling and she didnt respond and then we moved on to them both growling at eachother and now it seems that nando is being the more curious and maybe playful one because since well monday night after the first half hour/hour. Hes been following her round everywhere and trying to have a sniff, a little tap or swipe even sometimes a pounce and shes doing all the hissing and growling and occasionally striking back which on some occasions the litle one frightens the big one im not expecting them to bond or get on straight away but if theres any advice out there for someone whos newer to all this then id be eternally in your debt


pop on ebay and get some phemone spray or a feilaway diffuser

it will calm down

my 2 are brother and sister and they hiss at each other every now and then

its pretty normal the spray or plug will work.

just make sure you have retreat areas for them ( little baskets or boxes for them to hide in and "get away"

also make sure you have 2 litter trays and a spare as they may start getting territorial ( causing one to use it the other to pee in other parts of the house ) and at feeding times try to give them their own little feeding space.

they do sound like they are being normal tho to me

introducing younger cats is far easier then an older more established cat.


----------



## Nando (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you thought may be normal just makin sure dnt want kitty warfare, 

Also could you givce us a clue as to what best with sleeping weve been sleeping seperate so each cat has a person with them for now but you cant leave her because shell cry and cry and cry shes a little attention monster were as he if hes locked up will cry an meow and scratch cos he feels like hes being ignored.

we have got them eating together now ok and theyre generally ok around eachother theyll sleep and lie down on there side and stuff just he keeps coming over and gives her a tap and trys to sniff to test the waters at a guess to be greeted with a hiss and growl


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Nando said:


> Thank you thought may be normal just makin sure dnt want kitty warfare,
> 
> Also could you givce us a clue as to what best with sleeping weve been sleeping seperate so each cat has a person with them for now but you cant leave her because shell cry and cry and cry shes a little attention monster were as he if hes locked up will cry an meow and scratch cos he feels like hes being ignored.
> 
> we have got them eating together now ok and theyre generally ok around eachother theyll sleep and lie down on there side and stuff just he keeps coming over and gives her a tap and trys to sniff to test the waters at a guess to be greeted with a hiss and growl


i think you can leave the sleeping seperatly as long as there is enough cat baskets or beds for them to snuggle up in they will be fine

you can give them full reign of the house at night or allow them in your bedroom ( they may jump on your head when your asleep but if you ignore them they will get the message and snuggle up )

with my 2 ollie always wakes his sister up with a poke or bites her ear she normally growls or just walks off its completely normal i think you will be fine


----------



## Nando (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks you are like a cat god or somethin


----------



## Nando (Jun 28, 2010)

just an update on how theyre doing they have now done 2 nights in a row in the same room as both of us with a bit of hissing and growling as to be expected and last night they were both on the bed and were even sleeping within a foot of eachother next to me on the bed this morning, on top of that theyre generally ok with eachothertheyl sniff eachother and bump noses.

theyres still a big cat taps her back legs head and trys to pin her on her back and follows her around almost relentlessly only to be greeted with a hiss and growl each time and swipes back more often now, as well as running into a hidey hole of some sort each time... shes seems ok around him but not so keen when hes feeling playfull and all he sees her as is a play mate i think. (i do feel sorry for him because i do think hes just tryin to play and shes not happy with that)

the littlun seems to of settled in here ok shell come over of her own accord even when she wakes up to get more strokes and cuddles but is very vocal loves her food i mean she eats quicker than our 7 month old shes like a hoover shes quite happy to play on her own and last couple of days has become intregued when hes playing out of her sight. but shes still unsure of the biggun when he wants to play with her. weve had the occasional cat squels


----------



## Nando (Jun 28, 2010)

K update 2 we've all slept together 3 nights now only to this mornin be woke up by her squealing turns out nandos developed a new eating habit and its his sister he like to nibble on. It is only play biting round the back of the neck area there's no blood she squeals an tries to wrestle free as I type this he just went for the stomach area so he's just made a liar out of me the norm is though hell chase her jump in her back which he does with ease since he's 2 to 3 times bigger and having a nibble.

I'm tryin to let it play out but when she squeals its hard because your unsure of if hes hurting her as there is a size difference

3 times yesterday they slept within a foot of eachother and she is gettin braver shell come out of her hidey holes to swipe at him and if he's distracted try and stalk him he's always caught her out so far, I have ordered a feliway diffuser but amazon are taking their sweet time about dispatching it.

Sorry to keep on with a thread that's been done to death more than likely just a concerned owner and it seems half the situations are unique in their own way


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Nando said:


> K update 2 we've all slept together 3 nights now only to this mornin be woke up by her squealing turns out nandos developed a new eating habit and its his sister he like to nibble on. It is only play biting round the back of the neck area there's no blood she squeals an tries to wrestle free as I type this he just went for the stomach area so he's just made a liar out of me the norm is though hell chase her jump in her back which he does with ease since he's 2 to 3 times bigger and having a nibble.
> 
> I'm tryin to let it play out but when she squeals its hard because your unsure of if hes hurting her as there is a size difference
> 
> ...


i wouldnt worry hunny

lol im not a cat goddess LOL

him biting and pinning her down is completely normal ( if shes comming to 12 weeks try to get her neuterd asap as she will come into call and you will have hell on your hands )

also is nando neutered yet ?? if not its worth booking him in too tom cats can get a bit bossier and agressive towards the age of 1

my 2 are always play fighting they sleep with eachother a fair bit but willow my lil girl likes sleeping away from her brother.

ollie likes to jump on willow when shes settled and bite her ears and the scruff of her neck

she squeels a bit but when he does do it a bit to hard she will hiss

it sounds the same as your pair. they are just play fighting, if they are sleeping by eachother its a really good sign that they are friends now 
soon they will be licking and cleaning eachother.

again as i say its just normal - girls are more girly and boys wanna play fight 
you will soon notice your lil girl will start bossing nando around too every now and again.

just ensure you give them both the same amount of love so there is no jelousy spats between them.

glad you have a feilaway on the way too it will chill them out a bit.

you will know the difference between play fighting and a full blown cat fight once you see one. its horrible. that may happen in the future but again its a completely normal thing. ( ollie and willow are litter mates ) ollie got a bit angry once when willow was trying to take his toy - and there was alot of claws flying but within an hour they were fine again.

cats when playing make little squeely weeeeeoow noises but if you look at them you will see your little girl make those noises and then poke nando or bite him a little bit back. the hisses are when the boys have over stepped the mark and is a "get off me" noise.

its worth reading the thread i did on cat behaviour and aggression so you can see tell tale signs of what's normal and what's agressive.

your 2 sound far from agressive tho.

this is vicious cat fighting and something to be worried about 
YouTube - Two Cats Fighting 
YouTube - A real Cat fight (MUST WATCH!!!)

<< notice the noises they make before hand ( this is normally the noise they make during and after too )

and this is play fighting 
YouTube - My Cats Fighting!

YouTube - Brutal Cat Fight

<< is you look at the cats body language its completely different they take it in turns to pounce and theres no screaming or wailing before the fight

then have a read through my thread so you can understand all the diff types of agression and there is some helpful bits on body language

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/115412-types-cat-aggression-signs-how-combat.html


----------

